# Bowed legs- copper deficiency story



## lonnyandrinda (Nov 12, 2014)

Wanted to share my story as it may help others.  We got our first goats in April, two does and a buckling.  Does born in Feb Buckling born in March.  Bottled raised them for a few months then noticed in about late May that the bucklings legs were starting to bow.  The breeder had never seen a kid born with straight legs go bow legged so I was on my own.  Asked several breeders and vets online, and the closest answer I could get was it was most likely related to a diet deficienty, most likely copper.  As young as he was this would be considered Delayed Copper Deficiency meaning he was deficient at birth but it didn't show up right away.  His coat was fine and he was not fishtailed.  These goats were bottled fed with a commercial goat milk substitute and I was told that it may have contributed to his condition, as the commercial replacers tend to bind up copper and other minerals so they can't be absorbed.  We stopped the milk right away when we learned that!  Probably early June.

After consulting with these breeders and vets, in mid July we gave all of them a copper bolus.  I had also made the mistake of using a hard mineral block which I was told contained too much salt and not enough of the other minerals goats need, and switch to a loose mineral free choice and freshened weekly.  After 4 months you can see- his legs are straight again!

The day we picked them up- mid April.  Straight legs





June- just before we started treating as copper deficiency.  Obvious bow to the legs.  I was told that even if we corrected the deficiency the damage would most likely be permanent.




This photo taken November 11, 2014.  Straight legs again!  Very  grateful to all the experienced goat people who weighed in with their experience to help me solve this puzzle!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 12, 2014)

So glad he turned around for you - thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 12, 2014)

Great share!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank You for sharing! 
The picture documentation really speaks a thousand words!

Great job on getting him in good health and  on  your perseverance!


----------



## WymanFarm (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello! I have a 2 month old pygmy with the same issue. Just wondering what brand of copper bolus and loose mineral did you give your goats? Thanks!


----------

